# Hi from Georgia



## jhughes (Dec 11, 2017)

Hey,

My name is Jody Hughes.
I'm a full-time professional acoustic multi-instrumentalist from GA.
I've spent the majority of my life playing guitar/banjo/mandolin and doing a bit of singing. Styles have been primarily jazz/bluegrass/popular music
I've played on a national/internationally level with instruments but only recently within the last 6 months began playing with MIDI and virtual instruments. I spend most of my time these days writing.

What can I say? This is what happens when a musician can't even afford to hire or find bandmembers  

I've been studying film pieces by Jerry Goldsmith, George Fenton and the like, compositions by Ravel/Beethoven/Rimsky-Korsakov, learning about composing and orchestration. I'm mostly interested in composing but will learn further about VI's and DAW's as needed.

Thanks
http://www.jodyhughesmusic.com


----------



## LamaRose (Dec 12, 2017)

Greetings Jody! Lived in GA for many years - know Roswell, Marietta, Alpharetta all TOO well. Glad to be out of the city. 

Cheers, and have fun here... lot's of info and opinions, lol!


----------



## Iskra (Dec 12, 2017)

Welcome Jody!


----------



## ColonelMarquand (Dec 12, 2017)

Looking forward to driving to Georgia and other states in time to come. I'm betting you have Welsh ancestry.


----------



## jhughes (Dec 12, 2017)

LamaRose said:


> Greetings Jody! Lived in GA for many years - know Roswell, Marietta, Alpharetta all TOO well. Glad to be out of the city.
> 
> Cheers, and have fun here... lot's of info and opinions, lol!



I hear you, I'm just south of Roswell.
If I could move I would be "out of the city" too! hahah
Traffic is bad and not much going on in the music scene anymore, for my type of music anyways.


----------



## jhughes (Dec 12, 2017)

ColonelMarquand said:


> Looking forward to driving to Georgia and other states in time to come. I'm betting you have Welsh ancestry.



So I've been told.


----------

